# Heat wave



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Tomorrow, temperatures will reach 44ºC in Cairo. 

Let's hope we have no blackouts :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Chance would be a fine thing!!
We have had 2 today!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

no powercuts in maadi so far. AC on full blast!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

on the positive side, no need to use the water heater today: the cold tap is running hot water!


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

LOL
at least you have water - had none of that either when I woke up this morning!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

So far so good, water and AC. Yesterday, no blackout but water cuts


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Accuweather currently says Cairo 44 with a real feel of 46. Hurghada 40 with a real feel of 47!!

Hurghada Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Al Bahr Al Ahmar Egypt

Wind dropped completely here. Lagoons are refreshingly cold but going to give in and turn the air conditioning on now without the breeze. My cats hate the air con even though I'm just dropping the temperature in my apartment from 35 to 30!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

We had an hour no electricity (from 12 to 13 o'clock) in Mohandeseen


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Gounie said:


> but going to give in and turn the air conditioning on now !


******, power cut in El Gouna. Should've kept my mouth shut. At least I got out the cold shower before the water went off


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> on the positive side, no need to use the water heater today: the cold tap is running hot water!


Yup, I have hAd no water so far today. around noon I walked all the way up street 9, From metro market to the lycee, I thought I would die. It was pretty scary.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

OK so it's almost midnight and I managed to survive the hottest day in my life with no interruptions to either water or electricity. From what I hear, a lot of people weren't as lucky, including in Tagammoa (where Morsi lives). His neighbors went down to the street to protest at his doorstep


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Two one hour power cuts in Maadi this evening, not so bad.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

no water this morning to start - then a quick power cut for 15 mins - and then another this evening for around an hour and a half - here in 6th Oct.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dear friends, I am just using the last minutes remaining before the battery of my laptop is empty. Since yesterday noon time we are without electricity in Makadi Bay. The Electric Company sent us an overvoltage of 600 Volt. The damage caused to us. and also to the hotels, is beyond compare. As no electricity, we also have no drop of water as the water pump does not work. No clue how long this situation will last. So please do not worry if you do not hear from me next hours and days.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Dear friends, I am just using the last minutes remaining before the battery of my laptop is empty. Since yesterday noon time we are without electricity in Makadi Bay. The Electric Company sent us an overvoltage of 600 Volt. The damage caused to us. and also to the hotels, is beyond compare. As no electricity, we also have no drop of water as the water pump does not work. No clue how long this situation will last. So please do not worry if you do not hear from me next hours and days.



This was all over Hurghada and many people have had most of their larger items of electrical goods burnt out by the power surge....not good at all especially when temps were reaching the fifties there yesterday.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Dear friends, I am just using the last minutes remaining before the battery of my laptop is empty. Since yesterday noon time we are without electricity in Makadi Bay. The Electric Company sent us an overvoltage of 600 Volt. The damage caused to us. and also to the hotels, is beyond compare. As no electricity, we also have no drop of water as the water pump does not work. No clue how long this situation will last. So please do not worry if you do not hear from me next hours and days.


If you need a shower or use of a power socket I am one hour north in El Gouna. The town's diesel generator kicked in yesterday here.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> no powercuts in maadi so far. AC on full blast!


Amazingly enough but here in Sakanat, I've not had a power cut in over a week (touch wood). I know this as I have a device that resets if the power goes out when I'm out. Considering that it's been off and on since probably February, I will for now ascribe to some sort of a purely statistical anomaly...

Also finished hanging some reflective film in the south and west full length sliding windows that's made a HUGE impact on the heat gain, making it easier to cut down on the AC and a generally far more comfortable inside. I've got one window left to do, and I'm testing to see the temperature difference, but I would guess it's about 10 F degrees cooler (not sure about Celsius).


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Friend has just texted me... she had no power last night she lives in Maadi and now no power at the school she works in.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

jemiljan said:


> Amazingly enough but here in Sakanat, I've not had a power cut in over a week (touch wood).).


Too bad. Did you just have a power cut, about an hour ago?


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

we were without power for about an hour last night (fairly late) in 6th october. i had a doctor's appointment around 7pm in zayed and the whole area was also without power. it was the first time in over a week, though, that we lost power. fortunately, we haven't been without water.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> This was all over Hurghada and many people have had most of their larger items of electrical goods burnt out by the power surge....not good at all especially when temps were reaching the fifties there yesterday.



I saw this on some of my Egyptian friends' facebook yesterday.....so many electrical devices just ruined....aircon ruined.... computers destroyed...one friend's new 46" tv destroyed...

Hey Mr. Mursi......you're doing a great job!!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

mamasue said:


> I saw this on some of my Egyptian friends' facebook yesterday.....so many electrical devices just ruined....aircon ruined.... computers destroyed...one friend's new 46" tv destroyed...
> 
> Hey Mr. Mursi......you're doing a great job!!


Guess that it's one way of rescuing the country from the scourge of pornography, which is just one of his many achievements to date. :clap2:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

mamasue said:


> I saw this on some of my Egyptian friends' facebook yesterday.....so many electrical devices just ruined....aircon ruined.... computers destroyed...one friend's new 46" tv destroyed...
> 
> Hey Mr. Mursi......you're doing a great job!!


To prevent damage from power surges, connect sensitive electronics to a voltage regulator. When the power spikes, only the fuse will burn out in the regulator, thus protecting the electronics. They are about $40 at RadioShack. You can connect an extension cord and plug all electronics/ tv/ laptop ect into a single box. Only laser printers can't be plugged in as they use too much voltage.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just back from paying my internet bill and the power went (Dokki) but they obviously have a generator as it soon came back on although not all the lights, but enough for us to see what is being or needs to be done 

I then went shopping and had to climb 3 flights of stairs, I kept thinking of the calories I was burning lol


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> I saw this on some of my Egyptian friends' facebook yesterday.....so many electrical devices just ruined....aircon ruined.... computers destroyed...one friend's new 46" tv destroyed...
> 
> Hey Mr. Mursi......you're doing a great job!!


Lol...think you and i got out at the right time


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Too bad. Did you just have a power cut, about an hour ago?


I knew I shouldn't have said anything. Of course, I just got home, and yes, there was a power cut while I was at work. Nevertheless, I am shocked and amazed that for about 10 days straight, I didn't have any cuts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hurghada power is back... 50 hours later


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went for a meal in Maadi, sat in darkness for an hour, driving home through another area the power was off t and yet people were still driving with no headlights and those damn tuk tuk are invisible in the dark.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hurghada power is back... 50 hours later


No mention of this on any Hurghada forum or Facebook? They suffered on Sunday with power cuts and power surges.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> No mention of this on any Hurghada forum or Facebook? They suffered on Sunday with power cuts and power surges.


I got it from my Hurghada friends face book..


----------

